# PC Fax capability



## fredtgreco (Nov 10, 2005)

I thought of a question related to Adam's question on Scanners.

Does anyone use an fax program or service that allows faxes to come in as an image attachment? I am not talking about programs that require a modem, but true internet faxing.

I have been using a free service called k7 (www.k7.com) that takes incoming faxes and makes them tiff files that come as email attachments (which I can then print or save, or make PDFs from).

It is very nice, but has two disadvantages: a Seattle area code (206) and no outgoing capability.

I would be curious if someone uses something else.


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2005)

I use EFax for my business. The have a free service, but the number is long distance. For a monthly fee you can receive a local number. Check it out. Efax


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 10, 2005)

Bill,

I used this back when it was J2. The policy for the free account states that if you get more than 20 pages in a month, they can terminate you. What has been your experience?


----------



## Herald (Nov 10, 2005)

Fred, I am paying the $12.95 monthly fee for the local fax number. I use EFax for business and don't want my customers having to pay toll charges. That said, I began with the free service. I never received more than 20 faxes in a month (although I do now).


----------

